# Fassone: "Se Gigio ci ripensa lo abbracciamo"



## Smarx10 (19 Giugno 2017)

Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto

Fassone dice anche: 

"Bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al Milan questa cifra. Così quello che il Real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".

Se Donnarumma abbia detto alla società di voler andare via:
"Mai. Ogni volta che gli abbiamo parlato, a quattr’occhi o per telefono, ci ha sempre ripetuto di voler rimanere. Fino a due giorni prima dell’ultimo incontro con Raiola. Il quale, invece, devo dire ci ha sempre detto che non era disponibile a trattare con i nostri tempi. Due versioni opposte."

Sulla fretta di Raiola: 
"No, Gigio è in scadenza, io devo poter intervenire in tempo sul mercato. Il raduno è il 3 luglio, due settimane sono il minimo. Se mi avesse detto a metà agosto che non voleva rinnovare, io che avrei fatto? È una cautela che fa parte della normale pianificazione di un buon dirigente. E poi hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci."


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto



.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Giugno 2017)

Grandissimo Fassone


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto




Perfetto.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto



BOM, Raiola distrutto


----------



## Heaven (19 Giugno 2017)

Nessuna riapertura, ovviamente non poteva mica dire che non c'è nessuna volontà di rinnovare adesso, sarebbe stato "violento"

Come sempre perfetto, Raiola non si era mai cacciato in un casino cosi. Umiliato


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

Impossibile ricucire secondo me. Si sono proprio esauriti i presupposti. 

Può al massimo rinnovare e andare via a una cifra congrua al valore del giocatore.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto



Partita chiusa, abbiamo vinto.
Che classe ragazzi,che signore.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ipotesi. Rinnova a cifre più basse.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto



Raiola sventrato in una manciata di righe.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto



E il Savicevic delle dichiarazioni alla stampa. Sempre coerente, sempre preciso e deciso. Grande Fassone!


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

ahhahaha a dialettica comunque non c' è partita : fassone incanta, raiola grugnisce.
Lo ha distrutto!!!!
ormai raiola ci sguazza nella melma.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile ricucire secondo me. Si sono proprio esauriti i presupposti.
> 
> Può al massimo rinnovare e andare via a una cifra congrua al valore del giocatore.



Per me invece è possibile se molla Raiola e si espone ufficialmente.

Al momento però è impensabile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

*Fassone dice anche: 

"Bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al Milan questa cifra. Così quello che il Real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".

Se Donnarumma abbia detto alla società di voler andare via:
"Mai. Ogni volta che gli abbiamo parlato, a quattr’occhi o per telefono, ci ha sempre ripetuto di voler rimanere. Fino a due giorni prima dell’ultimo incontro con Raiola. Il quale, invece, devo dire ci ha sempre detto che non era disponibile a trattare con i nostri tempi. Due versioni opposte."

Sulla fretta di Raiola: 
"No, Gigio è in scadenza, io devo poter intervenire in tempo sul mercato. Il raduno è il 3 luglio, due settimane sono il minimo. Se mi avesse detto a metà agosto che non voleva rinnovare, io che avrei fatto? È una cautela che fa parte della normale pianificazione di un buon dirigente. E poi hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci."*


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

Fantastico il passaggio sulla serenità ahhahaha
O rinnova o tribuna scaccia pensieri.


----------



## clanton (19 Giugno 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> BOM, Raiola distrutto



Top top top ........ ma Arianna Ravello non è che te la sei inventata..no perché è top top top


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2017)

E' come l'inizio di una grande storia d'amore che subisce un punto di svolta immediato, proprio per quanto grande potrebbe essere. Io (noi tifosi), innamorato pazzo di lei che non ha il coraggio di scegliere. E io la insulto, la odio, ma se tornasse indietro, ORA, SUBITO, sarei pronto a raccoglierla. Dipende da lei, ma non esiste che mi vengano addossate colpe.
Se Donnarumma chiedesse scusa, San Siro, lo riaccoglierebbe a braccia spalancate, lo aspetterebbe e lo coccolerebbe.

Senza Raiola, ovviamente.


----------



## mabadi (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ipotesi. Rinnova a cifre più basse.



rinnova a 5 all'anno più 5 di "indennizzo" per il 2015-2017


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2017)

Cambiasse procuratore


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto



Sempre impeccabile. La nuova dirigenza mi sembra un sogno


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia...altro che polpette...qui volano supposte caro procuratore.
Si è smontata subito l'accusa di _mobbing_, si è smontato subito il tentativo di delegittimazione nei confronti di Mirabelli, si è smontata subito l'illazione che la società appoggiasse atteggiamenti estremi di tifosi...

Nessun problema...Donnarumma ha un contratto, per noi è importante e confidiamo di averlo con noi il prossimo anno...certo che se non è al massimo per tutte le minacce da cui cerchiamo di proteggerlo, in campo non possiamo non farci andare nessuno.

MA PERCHE' NON HA FATTO IL POLITICO???


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto



Il mancato rinnovo era la cosa migliore che sarebbe potuta capitare.. 
Oggi abbiano ripreso coscienza di chi siamo.
Oggi siamo tornati il Milan.


----------



## Morghot (19 Giugno 2017)

Madonna fassone che umilia sempre tutti


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2017)

splendidi incisivi ha scritto:


> *fassone dice anche:
> 
> "bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al milan questa cifra. Così quello che il real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".
> 
> ...


raiola con le spalle al muro.

Donnarumma, sta solo a te.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' come l'inizio di una grande storia d'amore che subisce un punto di svolta immediato, proprio per quanto grande potrebbe essere. Io (noi tifosi), innamorato pazzo di lei che non ha il coraggio di scegliere. E io la insulto, la odio, ma se tornasse indietro, ORA, SUBITO, sarei pronto a raccoglierla. Dipende da lei, ma non esiste che mi vengano addossate colpe.
> Se Donnarumma chiedesse scusa, San Siro, lo riaccoglierebbe a braccia spalancate, lo aspetterebbe e lo coccolerebbe.
> 
> Senza Raiola, ovviamente.



Sono d'accordo. Dietro all'odio che sta montando sui social c'è solo tanta delusione per una storia d'amore rotta. Gigio. Manda via il pizzaiolo e torna a San Siro. E' casa tua. 
Se mollasse Raiola e rinnovasse a cifre più basse per me sarebbe riaccolto in modo migliore.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il rinnovo è una battuta... comunque l unico modo per ricucire sarebbe cambiasse procuratore




Quanto sei gasato però lollo ?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

Il banco di raiola è saltato.
La falsità si combatte e si vince con la trasparenza, grande fassone.
Smascherato un delinquente.
E occhio che non è il real a tramare nell'ombra ma la juve....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Fassone dice anche:
> 
> "Bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al Milan questa cifra. Così quello che il Real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".
> 
> ...




Finalmente un dirigente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto



Risposta dovuta.
Ma l'unica maniera per riaprire la questione, e riallacciare i rapporti con società e tifosi, sarebbe una conferenza del solo Donnarumma in cui dichiara di abbandonare la procura di Raiola e di firmare un rinnovo a cifre più basse.

Impossibile.


----------



## clanton (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Fassone dice anche:
> 
> "Bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al Milan questa cifra. Così quello che il Real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".
> 
> ...



Raiola impara ..questi sono fatti non parole ..... Fassone continua così e abbiamo ancora, portiere ....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Madonna fassone che umilia sempre tutti


Fax1 blasta i procuratori


----------



## Tahva (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto


Che classe, signori. E' un trionfo per noi milanisti da anni bistrattati e visti come pezze da piedi dal Condor e i suoi compagni di merende. Grazie, dottor Fassone. Grazie, generale Mirabelli.
Raiola esce da questa storia con la testa bassa e tenendosi aperta la porticina. Grazie dirigenza!


----------



## Crox93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Fassone dice anche:
> 
> "Bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al Milan questa cifra. Così quello che il Real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".
> 
> ...



Clamoroso quanto sia bravo Fassone 

La frecciata sulle commissioni?
La falsità di Fecciarumma?
Il ribadire come la stagione non si programma ad agosto, alias mezza frecciata al pelato?

Mamma mia sto sborrando copiosamente


----------



## albydigei (19 Giugno 2017)

splendidi incisivi ha scritto:


> *fassone dice anche:
> 
> "bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al milan questa cifra. Così quello che il real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".
> 
> ...



piango


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto sia bravo Fassone
> 
> La frecciata sulle commissioni?
> La falsità di Fecciarumma?
> ...


La frecciata sulla commissione mi ha fatto eiaculare: "Io reinvesto nel calcio italiano"


----------



## vanbasten (19 Giugno 2017)

idolooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Fassone dice anche:
> 
> "Bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al Milan questa cifra. Così quello che il Real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".
> 
> ...



Da applausi. Sono senza parole, semplicemente perfetto.


----------



## Heaven (19 Giugno 2017)

Penso che un dirigente meglio di Fassone non poteva capitarci.
Solo applausi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...


Non mi meraviglio delle parole di Fassone, si sa che è bravissimo e sono contentissimo di essere passato da Galliani a Fassone.
Però , personalmente, ho chiuso con Dollarumma. Non lo voglio più vedere neanche se dovesse rinnovare e dovesse licenziare Raiola. L'ha fatta troppo grossa e si è dimostrato un codardo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Fassone dice anche:
> 
> "Bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al Milan questa cifra. Così quello che il Real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".
> 
> ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...


*Quotate il primo post del topic, aggiornato. Grazie! *


----------



## Morghot (19 Giugno 2017)

Altro che giocatori mi prendo la maglietta con il faccione pauroso di fassone


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2017)

Game set match


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Giugno 2017)

Se ripenso a tutti i momenti di dubbio che abbiamo avuto quando erano usciti i nomi di Fassone e Mirabelli... Perdonateci. Siete il meglio che ci potesse capitare! Tutto questo mi ha gasato più di tutti gli acquisti fatti finora, è impressionante


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Mamma mia...altro che polpette...qui volano supposte caro procuratore.
> Si è smontata subito l'accusa di _mobbing_, si è smontato subito il tentativo di delegittimazione nei confronti di Mirabelli, si è smontata subito l'illazione che la società appoggiasse atteggiamenti estremi di tifosi...
> 
> Nessun problema...Donnarumma ha un contratto, per noi è importante e confidiamo di averlo con noi il prossimo anno...certo che se non è al massimo per tutte le minacce da cui cerchiamo di proteggerlo, in campo non possiamo non farci andare nessuno.
> ...



Questa è politica.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



Raiola e Donnarumma DISINTEGRATI sia come individui che come clan.

Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini ancora una volta, con poche e semplici parole, hanno dilaniato quel mafioso.


----------



## clanton (19 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> piango



Queste dichiarazioni purtroppo ci confermano come il ragazzino sia stato manipolato e non difeso dalla famiglia. Ma ritorniamo ad un vecchio discorso quanto è il potere che ha il suino verso il ragazzino e la famiglia. Quanto li tenga in pugno e in che modo.....


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Raiola e Donnarumma DISINTEGRATI sia come individui che come clan.
> 
> Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini ancora una volta, con poche e semplici parole, hanno dilaniato quel mafioso.


L'avevo sentito l'odore del sangue: a bassa voce, dicendo cose sconclusionate e senza senso. Fassone arriva e boom lo massacra


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



'*ccezzionale*!


----------



## Snake (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Fassone dice anche:
> 
> "Bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al Milan questa cifra. Così quello che il Real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".
> 
> ...



ce l'ho durissimo, li ha distrutti entrambi


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quanto sei gasato però lollo ?



Fassone è fantastico


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



Che classe, signori,che classe! Io oggi ringrazio la nostra dirigenza per averci fatto riacquistare fiducia in questa società e dignità agli occhi del mondo.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

Ultimo tentativo per far aprire gli occhi a donnarumma.
Ma ne dubito, troppo stupido.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



Raiola colpito e affondato.

Ragazzi, abbiamo finalmente una dirigenza seria, abilissima nella comunicazione.

E il tanto vituperato Fassone si sta dimostrando un boss


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Raiola e Donnarumma DISINTEGRATI sia come individui che come clan.
> 
> Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini ancora una volta, con poche e semplici parole, hanno dilaniato quel mafioso.



Mi permetto di dissentire ...
*Fassone è stato ancora più grande...ha DISINTEGRATO le assurde argomentazioni di RAIOLA...ma al contempo ha blandito Donnarumma.* Dicendosi pronto a riabbracciarlo in famiglia, certo che anche i tifosi alla fine capirebbero (e secondo me è anche vero).
Tuttavia è stata ribadita la volontà di non cederlo...e anche questo è un PUNTO.


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Impossibile ricucire secondo me. Si sono proprio esauriti i presupposti.
> 
> Può al massimo rinnovare e andare via a una cifra congrua al valore del giocatore.



Non è poco


----------



## clanton (19 Giugno 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ultimo tentativo per far aprire gli occhi a donnarumma.
> Ma ne dubito, troppo stupido.



Temo anch'io che le capacità intellettive del ragazzino siano in tutto simili a quelle del suo suino procuratore..... quindi poche soeranze


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Giugno 2017)

IL Codardi non si amano però..
almeno io no mi affeziono a tipi del genere


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



Traduzione dal Fassonese: " Luridi gobbi, uscite dalle fogne e fatevi vedere". Assolutamente geniale l'aver citato più volte il Real Madrid sapendo che non c'entrano nulla.
Questo è un fenomeno vero.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi, questo è un giorno in cui si è FIERI E ORGOGLIOSI di essere MILANISTI


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

clanton ha scritto:


> Temo anch'io che le capacità intellettive del ragazzino siano in tutto simili a quelle del suo suino procuratore..... quindi poche soeranze


"Mi stanno massacrando", "Sorrido sempre", che vuoi sperare...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2017)

Quanto godo!!! Fassone un figo! #lafasciaafassone


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2017)

Un applauso anche a Guadagnini. Io penso che ora Donnarumma sia costretto a rinnovare con clausola


----------



## Crox93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Non scherziamo neanche ragazzi, Fecciarumma deve andarsene.
Pure se cambia procuratore e offre la sua fidanzata a tutti i milanisti del mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2017)

Purtroppo Donnarumma è tonto, ma tonto forte. Capisse che siamo qui tutti per lui...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



Trollatona

Lo amo


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Giugno 2017)

fassone che distrugge raiola VS "arrivederci, arrivederci". 

i 2 top player sono fassone e mirabelli


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Fassone dice anche:
> 
> "Bastava che ci dicesse che non voleva restare, avremmo rinnovato con una clausola rescissoria ragionevole. E se fosse arrivato il club più importante del mondo, anche questa estate, avrebbe dovuto pagare al Milan questa cifra. Così quello che il Real non paga a me entra nelle tasche del procuratore. Io però lo avrei reinvestito nel calcio italiano".
> 
> ...



Ciao Splendidi. Qui veramente siamo ai livelli di Van Basten. Mamma mia che tiro al volo !!. Raviola è stato spedito all'incrocio dei pali con una violenza simile ad un gancio di Thomas Hearns. Quanto godo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> fassone che distrugge raiola VS "arrivederci, arrivederci".
> 
> *i 2 top player sono fassone e mirabelli*


Non ho paura di che rosa verrà allestita, perché Fax1 e Mirabeau sono due fenomeni. Fassone è sempre stato LIMITATO nelle altre società, porca miseria; invece ora che può gestire sta facendo valere tutte le sue doti dirigenziali.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Giugno 2017)

"E poi hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci." Ma siccome sei un pizzettaro come puoi capirlo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2017)

Sta ridefinendo il concetto stesso di troll


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



Da sottolineare l'allusione al Real Madrid e ad un'eventuale commissione pagata dagli spagnoli a Raiola, in caso di passaggio ai blancos a parametro zero.
Completamente sbugiardati Raiola e Dollaruba


----------



## Love (19 Giugno 2017)

Fassone è un grande dirigente...pochi ca.zzi


----------



## __king george__ (19 Giugno 2017)

"non si parla ,non si parla" cit


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Smarx10 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> ...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Dietro all'odio che sta montando sui social c'è solo tanta delusione per una storia d'amore rotta. Gigio. Manda via il pizzaiolo e torna a San Siro. E' casa tua.
> Se mollasse Raiola e rinnovasse a cifre più basse per me sarebbe riaccolto in modo migliore.



Ciao Smarx10, questo è ovvio. La delusione è stata immensa perchè per tutti i milanisti era il nuovo simbolo della rinascita del Milan. La reazione del tifo rossonera è legitima.


----------



## JohnShepard (19 Giugno 2017)

Fassone penso di amarti. ..


----------



## Konrad (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



*Chiedo scusa in anticipo per il breve OT*

Adesso che lo abbiamo qui da noi e abbiamo visto come lavora. Ma col senno di poi...nel caso Kondogbia...ma quante possibilità poteva avere il milan guidato da Galliani...contro l'Inter diretto da Fassone (e Ausilio)?


----------



## albydigei (19 Giugno 2017)

clanton ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni purtroppo ci confermano come il ragazzino sia stato manipolato e non difeso dalla famiglia. Ma ritorniamo ad un vecchio discorso quanto è il potere che ha il suino verso il ragazzino e la famiglia. Quanto li tenga in pugno e in che modo.....


Basta che donnarumma ne parli pubblicamente, siamo in uno stato di diritto... Se non lo fa, ne è semplicemente complice


----------



## GenioSavicevic (19 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire ...
> *Fassone è stato ancora più grande...ha DISINTEGRATO le assurde argomentazioni di RAIOLA...ma al contempo ha blandito Donnarumma.* Dicendosi pronto a riabbracciarlo in famiglia, certo che anche i tifosi alla fine capirebbero (e secondo me è anche vero).
> Tuttavia è stata ribadita la volontà di non cederlo...e anche questo è un PUNTO.



E' assolutamente il contrario, fassone è passato dalla parte di chi vuole scaricare e non essere scaricato. Rileggete l'intervista, dice che il vero danno non è perdere un portiere forte o un grande uomo o un grande tifoso ma solo aver perso dei soldi. Dice che se quest'anno arrivava un club con 100m lo avrebbe lasciato andare tranquillamente.
Per il milan l'ingrato ora è solo una eventuale fonte di soldi, nulla di più.

E' la chiusura definitiva, queste parole possono fare tutto fuorchè piacere ad un giocatore, e la sottilineatura sulle commissioni che si beccherebbe a farlo andare via a 0 è un attacco definitivo per sbattere in faccia a tutti chi aveva veramente interesse che finisse così.

Adesso fuori dalle balle entrambi dal mondo milan


----------



## ignaxio (19 Giugno 2017)

rinnovo per 5 anni, contratto da 2 mil. Clausola 80 mil. 

ci sto.


----------



## diavolo (19 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire ...
> *Fassone è stato ancora più grande...ha DISINTEGRATO le assurde argomentazioni di RAIOLA...ma al contempo ha blandito Donnarumma.* Dicendosi pronto a riabbracciarlo in famiglia, certo che anche i tifosi alla fine capirebbero (e secondo me è anche vero).
> Tuttavia è stata ribadita la volontà di non cederlo...e anche questo è un PUNTO.



Ormai il 99 al Milan è bruciato,l'unica soluzione per me è il rinnovo con successiva vendita ad un prezzo adeguato


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ormai il 99 al Milan è bruciato,l'unica soluzione per me è il rinnovo con successiva vendita ad un prezzo adeguato



Anche io auspico vada cosi...ormai la ferita è profondissima


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

Se Raiola voleva cementare il rapporto tra dirigenza e tifosi, beh ci è riuscito. 

Se il suo intento era di accusare la società e soprattutto Mirabelli per l'addio di Donnarumma, beh ha miseramente toppato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se Raiola voleva cementare il rapporto tra dirigenza e tifosi, beh ci è riuscito.
> 
> Se il suo intento era di accusare la società e soprattutto Mirabelli per l'addio di Donnarumma, beh ha miseramente toppato.



Pazzesco, comunque.
Credo che la tifoseria del Milan non sia mai stata così unita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, comunque.
> Credo che la tifoseria del Milan non sia mai stata così unita.



Tra l'altro è una cosa a livello globale, non solo italiana.

Ho letto pure commenti in arabo per mirabelli


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera online riporta un'intervista di Arianna Ravelli a Fassone, che risponde alle domande sul caso Donnarumma. Queste le sue parole: "Minacce di morte a Gigio? Ne siamo molto addolorati, ci spiace che il calcio generi certe cose. Non potevamo fare di più per trasmettere a Gigio quanto volessimo che rimanesse al Milan. Anzi, se ci ripensasse lo accoglieremmo a braccia aperte, non solo noi ma anche i tifosi. Gli umori cambiano in fretta. Donnarumma in tribuna? Nessuna minaccia. Per noi è incedibile, però deciderà Montella. Dobbiamo essere sicuri di avere un portiere sereno e concentrato che non pensa al real, per esempio. Se San Siro lo contestasse? Potrebbe sicuramente togliergli serenità. La sua sceltà è legittima, ma un'altra cosa è l'etica degli affari. Andandosene così ha causato un danno da 100 milioni al milan. Se donnarumma vale così tanto lo deve al milan. Gigio non ci ha mai detto di volersene andare. Non potevamo aspettare di più. Hanno avuto due mesi per pensarci. Raiola dà la colpa a Mirabelli? Non esiste Mirabelli e non esiste Fassone: esiste il milan. Non si cerchi di mettere zizzania tra di noi: abbiamo concordato tutto
> 
> Fassone dice anche:
> 
> ...



Ma questo allInter lavorava da ubriaco?
Dirigente con gonadi fumanti...
Comunque questa situazione hahnio il tifo rossonero come non mai.. ma ahimè la polemica del "tutti contro di noi" spingerà Il 99 a seguire Raiola fino in fondo, ovvero passaggio a zero ai gobbi.
Toccherà le corde del "tutti ti odiano, vai la e gliela fai pagare in un ambiente che ti protegge.. per il Real Ci sarà sempre tempo".
Purtroppo il nostro "ex" Gigio non ha la personalità di un,Ibra per andare contro il disgraziato con la sindrome metabolica..


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2017)

Beh fassone gli ha lanciato una corda di salvataggio, sta'a lui scegliere..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma questo allInter lavorava da ubriaco?
> Dirigente con gonadi fumanti...
> Comunque questa situazione hahnio il tifo rossonero come non mai.. ma ahimè la polemica del "tutti contro di noi" spingerà Il 99 a seguire Raiola fino in fondo, ovvero passaggio a zero ai gobbi.
> Toccherà le corde del "tutti ti odiano, vai la e gliela fai pagare in un ambiente che ti protegge.. per il Real Ci sarà sempre tempo".
> Purtroppo il nostro "ex" *Gigio non ha la personalità di un,Ibra per andare contro il disgraziato con la sindrome metabolica.*.



Non ha neanche la testa per tenere botta alla pioggia di melma che gli cadrà per un anno. Mi auguro un bel crollo psicologico con involuzione totale. Dopo un anno fermo, voglio vedere che sicurezza avrà a fare il portiere titolare della juve. Basta una papera all'inizio e puff, via sicurezza


----------

